# Central Savannah



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks 

Everyone was back from the 1st and 2nd series
Dog #16 was a scratch


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the last series

1,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14

13 Total


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Derby results
First #6 Wynn O Chris Byers H Wayne Curtis
2nd #14 Marvin O Ken Neil Brenda Little H Ken Neil
3rd #9 Rita O Michael Johnston H Jason Baker
4th #10Slider O Rita Jones H Jason Baker
RJ #7
Jams 1,3,4,5,8,11,12

Congrats to all


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to all of you but especially to Team Wynn!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series

3,5,9,10,12,15,17,18,21,22,23,24,27,28,31,32,34,36,39,40,41,43,44,52,57,59,60,62,65,66,68

31 Total


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the updates Brenda! Great meeting you today! 

Chris


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

golfandhunter said:


> Derby results
> First #6 Wynn O Chris Byers H Wayne Curtis
> 2nd #14 Marvin O Ken Neil Brenda Little H Ken Neil
> 3rd #9 Rita O Michael Johnston H Jason Baker
> ...


Congrats to Chris & Shelbie Byers on Wynn's derby win! And there's that Marvin racking up the derby points! how sweet is that! Congrats to Ken & Brenda!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to WB 21 dogs
3,9,10,15,24,27,28,32,34,36,39,40,43,44,52,57,59,60,65,66,68


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

1,3,5,7,9,10,11,12,14,16,17,18,21,23,24,25,26,28,30,31,35,36,37,38,40

25 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

2,3,5,7,12,14,16,17,18,23,25,26,30,31,35,37,38,40

18 total


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you, Brenda...

Looks like another good weekend for you!!! 

Judy


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#18 Aarrow O/H Bart Clark
2nd-#26 Sky O/H Tommy Parrish
3rd-#1 Pink H/Clint Joyner O/ Mike Ballezzi
4th-#40 Jane O/H Tommy Parrish
RJ-#7 Dreamer O/H Ken Neil

Jams- 38,37,31,17,16,14,12,5

Congrats to All !!!!!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Way to go Bart and Aarrow not even 3 yet.
WOW


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats Bart and Aarrow!!! Pretty impressive


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Open results?


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Congrats to my friend Bart and his wonderfully talented young man Arrow...If I were around I would buy you some frog legs!



.


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Full results up on EE. Thanks everyone, it was great to see you all again!

Tara


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Mike Johnston, H/Jason Baker, & Black Shamrock's Margarita "Rita" for placing 3rd in the derby at the Central Savannah RC spring field trial on 3/15/13. This gives Rita 26 derby points and makes her the highest pointed pup from the litter. Way to go Sandhill Kennels.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow!

Huge congratulations to Barton Clark on your Amateur WIN with Arrow . . 76 Derby points - 2012 high point Derby dog - hasn't run a Q that we can find - comes out and WINS the Am and Arrow is still TWO! That's impressive!!!!

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulation to Jery Kamphuis and Buddy on the Open WIN!
Seaside's Rogue Warrior, owned by Chip McEwen, jammed the Open and Amateur . . . Shooter has been in the last series in three consecutive trials . . . knocking on the color door . . . 
John Lash, great to see you and many thanks for shooting the flyers. Hope to see you soon.

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to go, Kenny! Another successful weekend! Marvin was exciting to watch and we salute your Derby 2nd with him!

rita and frank


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/ David Aul DVM, H/Wayne Curtis & Magic Trick’s Jaylee “ JJ” for placing 3rd in the OPEN just after her third birthday at the Central Savannah RC on 3/16/13. Awesome Job Fox Hollow


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Buddy was actually handled to the Open win by Al Arthur (EE does have Jerry listed as handler) but congrats to dog and owner, just the same.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

FoxHollowKennels said:


> Congrats Bart and Aarrow!!! Pretty impressive


Times two - way to go Bart and Aarrow!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Foxhollow!!! An open third with Jaylee and a jam with Henry! We're so proud of you!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations on Tommy Parrish & Skyrocket on their Polish double header !!!


----------



## Jen Marenich (Jan 20, 2013)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulation to Jery Kamphuis and Buddy on the Open WIN!
> Seaside's Rogue Warrior, owned by Chip McEwen, jammed the Open and Amateur . . . Shooter has been in the last series in three consecutive trials . . . knocking on the color door . . .
> John Lash, great to see you and many thanks for shooting the flyers. Hope to see you soon.
> 
> rita


Congratulations to Jerry and Buddy... that's my Toby's daddy!!!


----------



## Chad Beard (May 17, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS TO SHELBIE and CHRIS BYERS with their 1st place WIN !!!!

WAY TO GO WYNN, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ! 

This puts WYNN on the DERBY LIST, WELL DONE !

CHAD and LORI BEARD
DOCHENO KENNELS


----------

